# Which Personal Retirement Bond (Buy Out Bond)?



## monkstownman (12 Jan 2009)

I have to get a Personal Retirement Bond. Does anyone have any advice on the best ones out there?
The Eagle Star Buy-out Bond (Matrix Funds) charges 1.3% annum which seems like an expensive way to go for a once off lump sum. Also, it requires part of the application form to be completed by a Financial Advisor. Is this the same for them all?


----------



## StevieC (12 Jan 2009)

My advice is get in touch with an independent financial advisor and let them do the leg work for you to find the best deal. Most will do this for you on a commission basis rather than a fee basis and this is already worked into the insurance companies fees so it wont cost you anything extra to get them to shop around for you.


----------



## GSheehy (12 Jan 2009)

monkstownman said:


> I have to get a Personal Retirement Bond. Does anyone have any advice on the best ones out there?


 
Best in terms of flexibility,fund choice or competitively priced? 



> The Eagle Star Buy-out Bond (Matrix Funds) charges 1.3% annum which seems like an expensive way to go for a once off lump sum.


 
The 1.3% quoted seems high on this product. Is this on some documentation you received?



> Also, it requires part of the application form to be completed by a Financial Advisor. Is this the same for them all?


 
If you received the proposal directly from Eagle Star, then one of their in-house advisors might sign this. If you received it from the pension advisors that looked after the scheme from which you are transferring, then they would probably sign it. 

If you are comfortable with choosing your own funds and don't require advice, have you considered setting it up on an 'Execution Only' basis?


----------



## monkstownman (12 Jan 2009)

Yes, I would like to set up a Personal Retirement Bond on an "Execution Only" basis. But, I haven't  seen this as an option anywhere (well, from looking at the LA Broker site).


----------



## Galway5 (27 Jan 2009)

Hi Monkstownman,

I think this guy does them. http://www.prsa.ie/


----------

